# Tuff draw at 49:50



## Lepmiester (Jun 23, 2013)

Just saw this video.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Lepmiester said:


> Just saw this video.


He is kinda weird.. But entertaining... Thanks for the share... Im going to repost the video so its on the forum. Next time use the link function to put the youtube link into. (the button is the chain with plus sign, right under the font size button.)


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Some detailed videos he has and certainly has skills in crafting & building stuff. I only skimmed/fast forwarded quickly through just a few. His slingshot shooting technique does make me a little nervous, watching it. In one video he shot a bolt/nut type ammo into his hand :uhoh:


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Holy smokes! CHILL dude! I watched a chunk of that video, but didn't see him wrestling that bandset around! That's ridiculous - he's gunna seriously hurt himself.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a pity ... gives slingshots a bad image.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Charles said:


> What a pity ... gives slingshots a bad image.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


At least the image that it's overly difficult to draw and shoot a slingshot with some general accuracy.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I thought at first he was playing around when he was struggling with the bands. I didn't watch much of it until now, and I have to say he could turn into an example of what all slingshot shooters are like. I hope that never happens..


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

He needs a new saw blade ..


----------



## johnthemarksman (Jul 27, 2011)

i highly doubt the green banded slingshot at 50min has 150lb pull it was funny watching him try to pull it though.


----------

